# Cheap options for sound dampening



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I used "Fat-Mat" in my mustang. Worked amazing, I stopped getting headaches on the highway. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Do not use peel n stick roof flashing. It will not perform the job you're looking for it to, and it does not stick well on vertical metal surfaces under heat and vibration. Dynamat is also way too expensive and a poor use of material. 

If you want the best results for the best price, go to sounddeadenershowdown.com. Talk to Don. I very strongly recommend the solutions his products provide. The products are scientifically backed and approach each problem with its own solution instead of attempting to cover all bases with a heavy and expensive peel n stick sheet. Want to deaden vibrations? Then use a vibration deadener; a CLD tile with a thick butyl rubber medium and a thick aluminum sheet. Just like GM used in our doors. Want to block sound? Use a mass loaded vinyl with a closed cell foam layer to prevent vibrations, and put it on with velcro so you can access the inside of the door if needed later without tearing stuff up.

If you're going to set up a good system that you want to keep for a while, spend the extra $50-$100 to do it right.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I've used peel n seal for sound deadening & it worked really well. I installed it over 3 years ago on a metal vertical surface (rear quarter panels) under the panel covers and its still there. The only issue I had was a tar smell for a week or 2. I installed it during the summer and the heat didn't cause it to fall down or slide.


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Are you just focusing on loading the panel to prevent vibration? I completely gutted mine and found that the car has pretty decent deadening already on the floor. The only place that I used CLD tiles was in doors and in the trunk. I ended up doing a mix of CLD and Knukonceptz Kolossus. 
The car benefited the most from applications of closed cell foam and MLV. For sake of ease, I ended up using Dynaliner for the foam because it was self sticking. After applying both products, I was amazed at how much more quiet the car was and how well the speakers sounded. Unfortunately to do it right is going to cost and take a ton of time. The project ended up taking me 3 weekends, doing a system install at the same time.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounddeadnershowdown is the place. I just added Second Skin dampening and MLV to the CTD it did make a difference even though I got it on sale during the holidays, but I still paid more. The trunk needs a couple of sheets min, the outside skin on the doors were pretty well dampened the inside skin needed some more. Did a complete skin of MLV on each door and added a piece of MLV with foam under each Weather Tech mat. It made a difference, the sound went from a hiss to a rumble, and the stereo sounds better. Stock stereo still sucks, but it's no longer near the top of the list of things to fix. 

I dont know know how much stuff they put in the gas cars, it's absolutely amazing that you can't hear the diesel inside the car.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I got the CLD tiles, MLV and foam from Sounddeadnershowdown. It is not very expensive. I just put it in the front doors and some CLD tiles in the dash and trunk. It worked great. The Cruze was already very quiet from the factory, but now it's even better. And it did improve the sound of the stereo.


----------

